# Noreve DX cases now available!



## UrielSynthesis (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.noreve.com/product_info.php?products_id=2262

Now who's going to be the guinea pig?

I know I'm getting one, but it will be a couple of weeks at least before I can spare the money.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Received the e-mail too.  Ordered one already.


----------



## UrielSynthesis (Jul 29, 2009)

What grain/color did you get?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I got Baby Blue.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Looks like Noreve is having difficulties with their website. All the prices are changing.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I just ordered Ocean Blue


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

they look very good.  Can't wait to see pictures of some of the members' DXs with the cases


----------



## UrielSynthesis (Jul 29, 2009)

I like that they replaced the strap with magnets.  Having a right-side strap that secures on the top (which both Noreve and M-Edge do) is a terrible design decision.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the link to the Noreve USA site:

http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_DX_Tradition_leather_case.html

I believe the other link goes to the European site, which would explain why the price changes.


----------



## UrielSynthesis (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the idea of the smooth leather, but I'm afraid it would be easily blemished.

I like the durability of the pebbled leather, but it doesn't seem to be as "nice" (closer to being like Amazon's cases).

And suede just seems like it would make my hands sweaty!


Decisions, decisions....


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a green smooth leather, on my K2 and its quite durable. I got a pen mark on it, the first day of course , and then got it right off with a magic eraser. The leather is very soft and buttery, and does not absorb oils, as the sueded cover would.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the slightly different curved stitching design on the outside of the front cover of the new DX version.  Very pretty.  Am looking forward to real pictures here on Kindle Boards.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh. That looks beautiful. Can't wait to see some reviews!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

UrielSynthesis said:


> I like that they replaced the strap with magnets.


I have 2 of the smooth leather cases for my K2 and am pleased w/the strap as it keeps the case closed securely. I'm not following you when you say "Having a right-side strap that secures on the top (which both Noreve and M-Edge do) is a terrible design decision". The strap on the Noreve K2 is on the right hand side of the case.


----------



## UrielSynthesis (Jul 29, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I have 2 of the smooth leather cases for my K2 and am pleased w/the strap as it keeps the case closed securely. I'm not following you when you say "Having a right-side strap that secures on the top (which both Noreve and M-Edge do) is a terrible design decision". The strap on the Noreve K2 is on the right hand side of the case.


I'm talking about when the case is open. I think its a bad design because the loose strap gets in the way of control of the Kindle (Especially on the DX, where you HAVE to use the right-side for controls). At least some of these kinds of cases allow for the possibility of tucking the strap under the back flap so that it is out of the way, but why be put in the position of having to do that in the first place? Oberon covers have the same general configuration but their "loop" doesnt curl up and hang over the device, and some other manufacturers have their strap in the reverse position, having it sewn to the front cover and wrap around the back to a rear button/magnet/etc.

You may find that it doesn't bother you much, but objectively its a big oversight when designing a consumer product.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just fold mine back and snap it. The strap really is not a problem.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> I just fold mine back and snap it. The strap really is not a problem.


I agree. It's also a nice place where, if I want to put my hand between the two covers with it folded back, it helps support my hand. I actually don't like the look of covers with the strap attached to the front. I think it looks a little messy that way.
I wouldn't call having a right-side strap a big oversight, but I can understand it isn't for everyone just like left-side straps wouldn't be for everyone. To each their own!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm curious about the price of the DX cover.
It's the same price as the Kindle 2 cover, and is much larger.

Of course I'm in the market for a Kindle 2 cover for my DHs new K2- and no price breaks or discounts to be had anywhere!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

UrielSynthesis said:


> I'm talking about when the case is open. I think its a bad design because the loose strap gets in the way of control of the Kindle (Especially on the DX, where you HAVE to use the right-side for controls). At least some of these kinds of cases allow for the possibility of tucking the strap under the back flap so that it is out of the way, but why be put in the position of having to do that in the first place? Oberon covers have the same general configuration but their "loop" doesnt curl up and hang over the device, and some other manufacturers have their strap in the reverse position, having it sewn to the front cover and wrap around the back to a rear button/magnet/etc.
> 
> You may find that it doesn't bother you much, but objectively its a big oversight when designing a consumer product.


Ok, I see what you mean now. Personally I don't find the strap to get in the way of the buttons. And w/the DX you've got the auto rotate so the buttons can be on the left or top at times.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope you all have way better luck with Noreve than I have.  At eight weeks and counting for a K2 cover, I've pretty well had it with their lack of customer service.  Sent mail this morning letting them know that if they cannot confirm shipment by Wednesday, they need to cancel the order.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hope you all have way better luck with Noreve than I have. At eight weeks and counting for a K2 cover, I've pretty well had it with their lack of customer service. Sent mail this morning letting them know that if they cannot confirm shipment by Wednesday, they need to cancel the order.


Wow! That's crazy! I can't believe it's been eight weeks for you. I've never heard that happening before. Please keep us updated with what happens. I'm crossing my fingers it comes to your door tomorrow!


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hope you all have way better luck with Noreve than I have. At eight weeks and counting for a K2 cover, I've pretty well had it with their lack of customer service. Sent mail this morning letting them know that if they cannot confirm shipment by Wednesday, they need to cancel the order.


Have you sent them an email or contacted them by phone? The cases are made to order and shipped from Euope to the USA.

I ordered my case today and I understand I will have to be patient.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I agree. It's also a nice place where, if I want to put my hand between the two covers with it folded back, it helps support my hand. I actually don't like the look of covers with the strap attached to the front. I think it looks a little messy that way.
> I wouldn't call having a right-side strap a big oversight, but I can understand it isn't for everyone just like left-side straps wouldn't be for everyone. To each their own!


Me too! I use it the same way!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> Have you sent them an email or contacted them by phone? The cases are made to order and shipped from Euope to the USA.
> 
> I ordered my case today and I understand I will have to be patient.


Repeatedly, including today. At no point have they initiated contact with any delays, and the dates they've provided for anticipated shipment have passed each time with no cover and no follow-through until I contact them again. They've not responded yet to today's mail, and I'm fairly certain that's because I finally gave them an ultimatum--ship or cancel.

I prefer email because EVERYTHING is in writing. I've had too many cases where a company hasn't followed through on a verbal agreement, and therefore I'm cautious about phone contact.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the problem is that, Noreve here in the States, has no control over what's going on overseas. They want to accommodate us, but they are at the mercy of the head offices in Europe.
They have been very helpful when I have called, and explained the situation.

Like the fact, they have NO IDEA what color the vintage line will be. Especially the Blue and Passion colors. Until they are here in the US office.

Noreve, happens to be the only Kindle cover I love. Not that its that beautiful, but I love the feel of it, quality, and how compact it is.

So I will, and do wait....


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_DX_Tradition.html


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I think the problem is that, Noreve here in the States, has no control over what's going on overseas. They want to accommodate us, but they are at the mercy of the head offices in Europe.
> They have been very helpful when I have called, and explained the situation.
> 
> Like the fact, they have NO IDEA what color the vintage line will be. Especially the Blue and Passion colors. Until they are here in the US office.
> ...


In addition, there could be an issue with customs. Everything they send to the US has to go through customs and they work on their own timetable.

If you order a Noreve, you unfortunately will not experience instant gratification. One must learn to cultivate the virtue of patience.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

A couple of things.  First of all my order was placed in an on demand status. (Plain Black)  I guess that means several weeks of wait.  However they said if I would choose one of the colors they have in stock they could ship immediately.  I called their bluff and asked what colors are available now.  I await their answer. (see KindleMur holding breath) 

Second in looking at the left inside cover I see a couple of little slots with a thumb groove in them, looks, for all the world, like "SD" storage slots.  What else might they be??


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Am I missing something here?

It's already been posted.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12192.0.html


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Annie said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> It's already been posted.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12192.0.html


My apologies. I looked before I posted, and didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> In addition, there could be an issue with customs. Everything they send to the US has to go through customs and they work on their own timetable.
> 
> If you order a Noreve, you unfortunately will not experience instant gratification. One must learn to cultivate the virtue of patience.


Which would be fine, if they actually were able to keep to their supposed 12-14 business day timeline *or* if they kept their customers in the loop on delays. At eight weeks of waiting, I find there's a pretty big difference between being patient and being a doormat. Even KindleMur's story just above illustrates how inept their customer service is--they couldn't be bothered including the actual AVAILABLE colors in their first mail?

The mail I just received adds another EIGHT working days to my order, now claiming a lost shipment from overseas. Every single response I've gotten has pushed the supposed delivery date out by at least that much. I'm cancelling at this point. It's very clear Noreve isn't interested in keeping my business--absolutely nothing has been offered to either resolve the issue immediately or to compensate for this ridiculous delay. Since they've never taken a single proactive step in this process, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised!

I'm sure their product is as good as others have described. However, absolutely nothing is worth the wait I've sat through so far, especially at this price point. I have the feeling that if I were dumb enough to keep waiting, the cover I paid for in advance would simply never arrive, and they'd never bother to actually tell me they were unable to get one until I called them on it yet again. And because their customer service has shown such talent so far, I'll be disputing the charge in addition to letting them know of the order cancellation. It's likely the only way I can be sure they actually refund the money they charged clear back in June.

All my best wishes to all of you who've ordered in recent days; with any luck, this situation is an anomaly and your covers will arrive on time. However, should they not, be prepared to stay on top of the situation as you will not be able to count on Noreve providing you with status updates.

(And yes, I've provided very detailed feedback to them on their process and my experience. I know companies cannot improve if they don't know what's wrong--however, I've seen enough stories like mine on Noreve to think that nothing will change. Still, it's worth a try.)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a current coupon code for Noreve?


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

VictoriaP I am sorry you had a negative experience.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> VictoriaP I am sorry you had a negative experience.


Me, too. I do love my Noreve, but I can definitely understand you being upset. After taking that long, I probably wouldn't want it either. I hope you find a cover you love!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

kim said:


> Does anyone have a current coupon code for Noreve?


CardMe 10% off


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

I kind of hate to post this news.  Noreve notified me this afternoon that my DX case will ship on Friday of this week.  I am very glad to hear this and if it is true, I kinda feel a little guilty for those of you that have had extended waits.

I will report if it actually takes place.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

KindleMur said:


> I kind of hate to post this news. Noreve notified me this afternoon that my DX case will ship on Friday of this week. I am very glad to hear this and if it is true, I kinda feel a little guilty for those of you that have had extended waits.
> 
> I will report if it actually takes place.


LOL--no guilt needed.  Glad to hear they're giving you a quick ship date!


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for letting me off the hook *Victoria-P*. You are the one I was feeling guilty about.

KindleMur


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

KindleMur said:


> I kind of hate to post this news. Noreve notified me this afternoon that my DX case will ship on Friday of this week. I am very glad to hear this and if it is true, I kinda feel a little guilty for those of you that have had extended waits.
> 
> I will report if it actually takes place.


Did you order a black one, because they keep some of those in stock. Its usually the colors that can take a longggggg time.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes I did order a black one.  They are getting more in for shipment on Friday. They did tell me that they have no colors.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> CardMe 10% off


Thanks


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes I did order a black one.  They are getting more in for shipment on Friday. They did tell me that they have no colors.



You will have to let us know, ASAP, if you love it! And give us your best description! I am waiting impatiently, for an ocean blue one!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

kim said:


> Thanks
> 
> Your welcome!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

KindleMur said:


> Yes I did order a black one. They are getting more in for shipment on Friday. They did tell me that they have no colors.


That's great news as I ordered one in black, too. I hope the pebbled leather option doesn't cause a delay.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

I got mine today.  It seems to be quite good. I am a little concerned about the screen of the DX as they have the travel wallet built into the left inside cover.  If I stuff things into the wallet something might just touch the screen.  I will report later if this ends up being a problem.  I may get a screen protector just to be safe.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

KindleMur said:


> I got mine today. It seems to be quite good. I am a little concerned about the screen of the DX as they have the travel wallet built into the left inside cover. If I stuff things into the wallet something might just touch the screen. I will report later if this ends up being a problem. I may get a screen protector just to be safe.


I received my today, I love it!
But I won't be using the pockets in the travel wallet, maybe just put a business card, in the clear holder. I agree , I would not want the screen to get scratched.


----------

